# Why don't I drink?



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been going to the same hairdresser in Dokki since the 90s.
I shop in the Metro that is about 300 yards from the salon.
The driver I used to day has been taking me here since the 90s.


He dropped me off at the hairdressers, I phoned him to say I am finished but have gone into the metro supermarket so pick me up there....

So in the name of the wee man... why did he to Zamalek to pick me up????????????


It really beggars belief doesn't it.. and they wonder why I am doing this job and not local.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been going to the same hairdresser in Dokki since the 90s.
> I shop in the Metro that is about 300 yards from the salon.
> The driver I used to day has been taking me here since the 90s.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of skilled, well educated workers here. But there's also a lot that aren't well educated. In this case, I don't like to jump to assumptions, but maybe he needed an excuse to be late. 

I definitely understand this frustration, but there's not much that can be done about it. I've seen much worse actually, and I don't mean them going to the wrong place...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> There are a lot of skilled, well educated workers here. But there's also a lot that aren't well educated. In this case, I don't like to jump to assumptions, but maybe he needed an excuse to be late.
> 
> I definitely understand this frustration, but there's not much that can be done about it. I've seen much worse actually, and I don't mean them going to the wrong place...





sorry but your answer is part of the Egyptian problem... 
..


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Qsw said:


> There are a lot of skilled, well educated workers here. But there's also a lot that aren't well educated.


There are even more without much for a work ethic. When poor performance is rewarded with a job and salary again next month, there isn't much of a reason to do any better.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually I made a mistake in not pointing out that he went to a different supermarket to pick me up!!!


----------



## maria14 (Jun 3, 2011)

[QUGet OTE=Qsw;826668]There are a lot of skilled, well educated workers here. But there's also a lot that aren't well educated. In this case, I don't like to jump to assumptions, but maybe he needed an excuse to be late. 

I definitely understand this frustration, but there's not much that can be done about it. I've seen much worse actually, and I don't mean them going to the wrong place...[/QUOTE]

I think maybe you could drive yourself?? Then save yourself the frustration of relying on others who let you down - but maybe you are too precious to take to the streets of Cairo as i did for many years and should be grateful to have a driver for so long who i am guessing has not let you down before as i dont think you have complained about him in 22 years or you would of got rid of him.......... maybe be thankful for years of service - he might have problems now you need to consider. Get another driver if you are worried - or a car:clap2:.............or have a drink - seeing as you dont have to drive......................!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maria14 said:


> [QUGet OTE=Qsw;826668]There are a lot of skilled, well educated workers here. But there's also a lot that aren't well educated. In this case, I don't like to jump to assumptions, but maybe he needed an excuse to be late.
> 
> I definitely understand this frustration, but there's not much that can be done about it. I've seen much worse actually, and I don't mean them going to the wrong place...


I think maybe you could drive yourself?? Then save yourself the frustration of relying on others who let you down - but maybe you are too precious to take to the streets of Cairo as i did for many years and should be grateful to have a driver for so long who i am guessing has not let you down before as i dont think you have complained about him in 22 years or you would of got rid of him.......... maybe be thankful for years of service - he might have problems now you need to consider. Get another driver if you are worried - or a car:clap2:.............or have a drink - seeing as you dont have to drive......................!![/QUOTE]

Ahhh so the driver was not in the wrong??? 


Yes I am too precious to drive around the streets of Cairo hence I have a driver.

No I should not be grateful to have a driver.. he should be grateful he is still in employment.. I have four drivers who all collect a monthly salary regardless that they in reality work 6 days a month. I am happy to let this go as I for one do not want to see people unemployed, however on the few days they do work I expect them to be at my beck and call not off doing something for themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

I have just watched two children who are non swimmers go round and round the edge of the Sofitel pool....all 1.7 m of it....when the inevitable happened and one lost his grip. He was in real difficulty but did the parents move off their chairs....NO! It was left to one of the bar staff to run over and pull him to safety!
So I hear you Maiden Scotland!
PS the other Westerners were also quickly off their sun beds to help!


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> sorry but your answer is part of the Egyptian problem...
> ..


What "Egyptian problem"? Egyptians are a diverse group of people just like any other nation.

I was wrong, the "solution" is the same as you do in any other country when someone you hire isn't performing up to your expectations. Sounds to me like he either made an honest mistake, or he had to do something while you were out and used that as an excuse.

If you're looking for cheap labor, you'll often get the results that come with that. As long as they are honest and hardworking, that is what matters to me. And you can definitely find a lot of people like that here.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

maria14 said:


> I think maybe you could drive yourself?? Then save yourself the frustration of relying on others who let you down - but maybe you are too precious to take to the streets of Cairo as i did for many years and should be grateful to have a driver for so long who i am guessing has not let you down before as i dont think you have complained about him in 22 years or you would of got rid of him.......... maybe be thankful for years of service - he might have problems now you need to consider. Get another driver if you are worried - or a car:clap2:.............or have a drink - seeing as you dont have to drive......................!!


Sounds like you're not addressing this to me, but in any case, I don't have a driver, I have used public transportation since I arrived here at the end of last year. I often do many things myself since I like being independent.

When I was saying "much worse" I mean there is a minority of workers here who will not only make excuses and be lazy, but will steal etc. So as long as you have someone who is honest and hardworking, that should be enough, they can make mistakes and I won't care.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

LesR said:


> I have just watched two children who are non swimmers go round and round the edge of the Sofitel pool....all 1.7 m of it....when the inevitable happened and one lost his grip. He was in real difficulty but did the parents move off their chairs....NO! It was left to one of the bar staff to run over and pull him to safety!
> So I hear you Maiden Scotland!
> PS the other Westerners were also quickly off their sun beds to help!


Terrible parents can be found anywhere in the world, let's not pretend stuff like that doesn't happen in the West... It's terrible but it's a part of life wherever you go, all that can be done is to try and help whenever you can.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been going to the same hairdresser in Dokki since the 90s.
> I shop in the Metro that is about 300 yards from the salon.
> The driver I used to day has been taking me here since the 90s.
> 
> ...


I would've gone for a drink, who knows if you'll be able to have a drink later if/when you think you need one


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> Terrible parents can be found anywhere in the world, let's not pretend stuff like that doesn't happen in the West... It's terrible but it's a part of life wherever you go, all that can be done is to try and help whenever you can.




Of course it does but the big problem here is.

regardless of rules and regulations on anything.. Egyptians tend not to obey nor will staff point out that they are breaking the rules.

Just try complaining that someone is smoking in a non smoking area and the staff will say to you

what can I do?

or they will say... it's only one person..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

maria14 said:


> I think maybe you could drive yourself?? Then save yourself the frustration of relying on others who let you down - but maybe you are too precious to take to the streets of Cairo as i did for many years and should be grateful to have a driver for so long who i am guessing has not let you down before as i dont think you have complained about him in 22 years or you would of got rid of him.......... maybe be thankful for years of service - he might have problems now you need to consider. Get another driver if you are worried - or a car:clap2:.............or have a drink - seeing as you dont have to drive......................!!


I can't really see what is it got to do with the situation? Why someone needs/does not need a service to be provided is something that differs from one person to another, but whether someone does the job they're *PAID *to do is a whole different story?

Gulf Arabs hire people to do everything for them, they even hire people to think for them! And they fire them if they're a second late doing what they're told to do, yet no one complains about it


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Qsw said:


> What "Egyptian problem"? Egyptians are a diverse group of people just like any other nation.
> 
> I was wrong, the "solution" is the same as you do in any other country when someone you hire isn't performing up to your expectations. Sounds to me like he either made an honest mistake, or he had to do something while you were out and used that as an excuse.
> 
> If you're looking for cheap labor, you'll often get the results that come with that. As long as they are honest and hardworking, that is what matters to me. And you can definitely find a lot of people like that here.



You made excuses for why the driver was not where he was supposed to be.. that is the problem.. there is always an excuse here. The fact is he was somewhere he shouldn't have been.. he was supposed to be with me that is what he is paid for.

I do my job.. I am here when I am supposed to be.. I am here when I am not supposed to be. My boss doesn't ever need to track me down. I am on call 24/7 365 days a year.. even on vacation I work.. 
I take the money so I must supply the goods

btw I do not employ cheap labour..


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Qsw said:


> What "Egyptian problem"? Egyptians are a diverse group of people just like any other nation.
> 
> I was wrong, the "solution" is the same as you do in any other country when someone you hire isn't performing up to your expectations. Sounds to me like he either made an honest mistake, or he had to do something while you were out and used that as an excuse.
> 
> If you're looking for cheap labor, you'll often get the results that come with that. As long as they are honest and hardworking, that is what matters to me. And you can definitely find a lot of people like that here.


I used to believe in "You get what you pay for", still do if it's about objects, but not services, cause it turned out that no matter how expensive you go, or generous you are with the tips, you still get sh!t service in Egypt......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> I used to believe in "You get what you pay for", still do if it's about objects, but not services, cause it turned out that no matter how expensive you go, or generous you are with the tips, you still get sh!t service in Egypt......




Amen

Do you recall the post a few weeks ago when I was waiting for the guys to come and install my security gates that day.. well they turned up last Saturday.. and they have put brass door hinges on wrought iron security gates.. and they are fighting with me to hand over the rest of the money I agreed to pay.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Amen
> 
> Do you recall the post a few weeks ago when I was waiting for the guys to come and install my security gates that day.. well they turned up last Saturday.. and they have put brass door hinges on wrought iron security gates.. and they are fighting with me to hand over the rest of the money I agreed to pay.


Good luck with those folks, and the others, and the others, and the other ones too


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Good luck with those folks, and the others, and the others, and the other ones too




it's them that needs the luck cos no way am I paying the outstanding amount.
I need to get someone else in to have the proper hinges fitted,


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> it's them that needs the luck cos no way am I paying the outstanding amount.*
> I need to get someone else in to have the proper hinges fitted*,


Well, you too are gonna need luck with that


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Well, you too are gonna need luck with that




well they have to get into the building to start with.. they are barred,


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Amen
> 
> Do you recall the post a few weeks ago when I was waiting for the guys to come and install my security gates that day.. well they turned up last Saturday.. and they have put brass door hinges on wrought iron security gates.. and they are fighting with me to hand over the rest of the money I agreed to pay.


My business is in a villa which, upon occupancy, needed the floors sanded and varnished.

The crew ripped off the plastic we put up - and secured with a large dose of tape - to keep the dust (from sanding) out of the book cases. Then they sanded the floors. To varnish, they started at the entry and varnished into the farthest corner of the flooring, walking over the wet varnish to get out.

Then they wanted to be paid to clean up the mess in the book cases and fix the mess they made varnishing.

I wouldn't do it. During the course of the Whoever Yells Loudest is Right shouting match that ensued, they threatened to call the police. I explained threatening me with a good time is never a good idea, and by calling the police we would see who would have "a big broblem" because there was no way a blind man couldn't see what happened.

I don't pay the fix something, break something game. Ever.

Whoever thinks Egyptian labor is cheap has never had to pay to get something done, because it's never done right the first time.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> My business is in a villa which, upon occupancy, needed the floors sanded and varnished.
> 
> The crew ripped off the plastic we put up - and secured with a large dose of tape - to keep the dust (from sanding) out of the book cases. Then they sanded the floors. To varnish, they started at the entry and varnished into the farthest corner of the flooring, walking over the wet varnish to get out.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, where did you get this crew from? Was it a referral from someone? It's definitely the case that I wouldn't trust a random company to do a decent job.

Why did they remove the plastic? That seems very strange.


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> You made excuses for why the driver was not where he was supposed to be.. that is the problem.. there is always an excuse here. The fact is he was somewhere he shouldn't have been.. he was supposed to be with me that is what he is paid for.
> 
> I do my job.. I am here when I am supposed to be.. I am here when I am not supposed to be. My boss doesn't ever need to track me down. I am on call 24/7 365 days a year.. even on vacation I work..
> I take the money so I must supply the goods
> ...


I wasn't trying to make excuses, just trying to explain what could have happened. It's true that he should be available during working hours, and follow the rules that you have set. I do think management and employees both share responsibility in ensuring that the rules are clear and to help keep performance expectations realistic. I used to have to be available 24/7 too, I know the responsibility involved.

I'm not going to speculate any more, it's your own personal situation. I'm sure there are a lot of horror stories that people can share, just try not to think that everyone here operates the same way


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Qsw said:


> I'm curious, where did you get this crew from? Was it a referral from someone? It's definitely the case that I wouldn't trust a random company to do a decent job.


They were recommended.



Qsw said:


> Why did they remove the plastic? That seems very strange.


It's not obvious why the plastic was removed?


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

expatagogo said:


> They were recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not obvious why the plastic was removed?


Not to me, but I haven't given it a lot of thought, nor have I had to have floors sanded and varnished before  Did they have to move them and by removing the plastic that was easier?


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Qsw said:


> Not to me, but I haven't given it a lot of thought, nor have I had to have floors sanded and varnished before  Did they have to move them and by removing the plastic that was easier?


No. The book cases are tall, almost to the ceiling, and are almost completely cover the two walls they sit against. They're quite big and that's why we covered them with plastic instead of moving them. Besides, they were full of "stuff" - "stuff" which was visible because the plastic was see-through.

The crew removed the plastic so that someone would be paid - either them or someone they "recommended" - to clean it up.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Amen
> 
> Do you recall the post a few weeks ago when I was waiting for the guys to come and install my security gates that day.. well they turned up last Saturday.. and they have put brass door hinges on wrought iron security gates.. and they are fighting with me to hand over the rest of the money I agreed to pay.


Lol...not as good as mine who put the doors on wrong way round..ie..what should have been on the outside was on the inside and when i kicked off they shrugged shoulders and asked what was the problem..."you have your security doors Madam"...wont post my reply to them.


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...not as good as mine who put the doors on wrong way round..ie..what should have been on the outside was on the inside and when i kicked off they shrugged shoulders and asked what was the problem..."you have your security doors Madam"...wont post my reply to them.


Don't get me started about fixing the washing machine....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

JohnJ24 said:


> Oh for god sake!
> 
> With everything that goes on in the world around us, people living in poverty, thousands of people being unlawfully killed whilst fighting for a better life, natural disasters etc and somebody has to wait for a driver to turn up and it's a flaming disaster!
> 
> Wake up and smell the coffee people and start being a bit real instead of this mickey mouse, boo bloody hoo, nonsense!





What is wrong with expecting someone to do the job he is paid to do?
Why would he drop me in Dokki and go to Zamalek to pick me up?


----------

